# Grow Tent air intake vents



## October420

I recently setup my 32" x 32" x 84" Lighthouse Hydro grow tent. UPS dropped off my new 576w led grow light today so I was able to hang it and run it. So this is the first tent I've ever owned so I have a couple of questions. The tent seems to be well made and the zippers are heavy duty and all the corner brackets are metal. With the light on there is very few light leaks, it's much tighter than I anticipated. The tent is inside a closet so I'm not overly concerned about the very few leaks from around where all the zippers meet.  

The tent has three air intake vents at the bottom, one at the back wall and one on each side. The vents are screened with the flaps that Velcro into place not allowing any light to escape. But if the flaps are velcroed closed will I be able to pull enough fresh into the tent? 

I was thinking of keeping the two side vents closed and leaving the back vent open, it the tent is sitting in a dark closet will it still allow two much ambient light to find it's way into the tent?

Thanks


----------



## Locked

I leave all three vents open. If you use your fan to pull air from the tent you will create negative pressure inside the tent. This will help keep odors in check and will allow fresh air to come in the bottom vents. I have been growing in tents for years and light coming in the bottom vents has never ever been an issue.   Check out the Tent Growers Thread when you get a chance.


----------



## Locked

The TGC thread>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857


----------



## trillions of atoms

Is there only "slot" vents at the bottom?


----------



## October420

trillions of atoms said:


> Is there only "slot" vents at the bottom?



Yep, three 6" x 12" vents with flaps that velcro shut or you can roll them up.


----------



## October420

Hamster Lewis said:


> I leave all three vents open. If you use your fan to pull air from the tent you will create negative pressure inside the tent. This will help keep odors in check and will allow fresh air to come in the bottom vents. I have been growing in tents for years and light coming in the bottom vents has never ever been an issue.   Check out the Tent Growers Thread when you get a chance.



Good News Good News, Thanks Hamster Lewis.


----------



## Sherrwood

If you pull your air from a roof vent and open the bottom Velcro vents the tent will actually suck itself in depending on cfm's. 
Hot air rises, use that to your advantage.


----------



## DankHobbyist

Hamster Lewis said:


> I leave all three vents open. If you use your fan to pull air from the tent you will create negative pressure inside the tent. This will help keep odors in check and will allow fresh air to come in the bottom vents. I have been growing in tents for years and light coming in the bottom vents has never ever been an issue.   Check out the Tent Growers Thread when you get a chance.



I personally don't understand how the light doesn't create problems.  Do you keep the room dark?.  My tent is going in my bedroom and I am worried about TV in there.  Am I to worried?


----------



## Hackerman

I used black carbon filters over my intake vents. It allows air to enter but it blocks about 90% of the light.

You can buy the black carbon filters in sheets and cut it to size. It sticks to the velcro so I don't even tape it or fasten it on.


----------



## DankHobbyist

How much and wear?


----------



## October420

Yeah so this is something I lack in knowledge as well, light leaks.

 I'm under the impression during veg it's not a worry but only during the 12/12 flowering stage? I read somewhere that a light from a single candle could cause havoc when flowering, sounds extreme to me, but I have no clue. 

My tent is in a closet in a home office so the office stays dark at night. But should I be worried about leaking into the tent if I do need to use the office at night? My tent has the rectangular air intake openings with flaps that Velcro open and closed, I keep the flaps open to allow plenty of fresh air in. I couldn't imagine much light at all finding it's way into the tent but I'm sure a little must. So here is a question that I'm kind of embarrassed to ask, but here it goes; I have an an electrical strip with about four or five plug-ins with an on and off switch, the switch is red and is illuminated, would that light be a problem during bloom? 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

During veg, light leaks are not a problem.  If you are running your veg lights 24/7 (which most of us use) it is actually a non-issue.

However, you are correct that even very small light leaks can affect flowering.  I believe though that light leaks and the interruption of the dark period are kind of different things and can have different affects.  A light leak--a small amount of light entering the flowering space all the time--will slow flowering and could cause the plant to reveg depending on how bad the light leak is.  Even if the plant continues to flower, the flowers are not as dense or potent as they would be with total darkness.  The interruption of the dark period is an unexpected singular event that introduces light to the dark period.  In some ways this is worse as it seems to be the kind of mistake that hermies love.  If you have a strain that has that tendency at all, the interruption of the dark can bring it out.

I would recommend not using the office at night if it is going to create any light that might reach the plants.  If you may have to go only to retrieve something and then leave, having a green light in the room would be far safer.  This would give you enough light to see, but not disturb the plants.


----------



## Hackerman

I had the same question when I first got my tent and MR1 set me straight...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67740

As far as the little red lights on the switches, I cover mine with black tape. I don't think it's enough to do any harm but I am OCD anal so I do it anyway. LOL

Check out the pics in that thread that MR1 posted. Cheap and easy.


----------

